# What Is This Object??



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Only thing that comes to mind is that you shake it and it makes music. Any ideas? ????


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Either a sock darner egg or a seed filled maraca.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sock darner called a darning egg. I have a very old one just like it. Mama would put in our socks to darn the holes we put in them. Who does that nowadays? (I sometimes will do it on my husband's socks.) jberg


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I agree sock darner


----------



## JystM (Feb 8, 2019)

I didn't know there was such a thing. We always used light bulbs! Guess these should be making a comeback with all the oddly shaped led's on the market now.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks just like my mother sock darning egg. Mom had passed and I have it now. The one I have is solid.


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

It's for darning socks. If inserted, the hole can be mended more easily. Who darns socks now?????


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Neecie said:


> It's for darning socks. If inserted, the hole can be mended more easily. Who darns socks now?????


 Interesting who would have known! ????


----------



## Bitsysmom (Nov 17, 2017)

It’s a darning egg. I generally use whatever is handy, like my phone or the tv remote.????


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

First thing I learned about socks, you had to darn them! Grannie taught me with a tool like that.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Darling egg.
Put it inside a sock to darn holes.
My mother had 2


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Darning egg, this one was my Grandma's, she was born 1906, 

Janallyn


----------



## Helen Quinn (Nov 4, 2016)

It's what our mothers used to darn our daddies socks. Today we just buy new ones. Good memory.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

When we were children, My dad was the one who darned are socks,Mum was not good with a needle,
When I was 12 years old went with my Aunty to stay with my cousin in Belfast,Her husband was at Queens Uni,they were expecting there first baby,while we were there I darned all her husband socks,


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have my late mother in laws sock darning egg, but i darn socks in a different way. I look at them coming out of the dryer and if they are worn out I say, OH, darn, then throw it away.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

AS A CHILD I HAD TO DARN ALL THE SOCKS, I STILL HAVE THE SAME AS YOU SHOWED.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

deshka said:


> I have my late mother in laws sock darning egg, but i darn socks in a different way. I look at them coming out of the dryer and if they are worn out I say, OH, darn, then throw it away.


You're just tooooooooooo funny, deshka!!!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Maraca!!

Noise maker shaker!
????


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Candycounter1 said:


> Maraca!!
> 
> Noise maker shaker!
> ????


That was my thought, lol


----------



## ahookand2sticks (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol to darn socks on


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I have many of these.
...different sizes.
...sock darning eggs.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Modern one - they have videos on how to use it too.
https://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Darning_Egg__D80617.html


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Darning egg for socks


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I have one almost like it. Used for darning socks.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a couple of those sock darners.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

deshka said:


> I have my late mother in laws sock darning egg, but i darn socks in a different way. I look at them coming out of the dryer and if they are worn out I say, OH, darn, then throw it away.


My mother did your method..Said it causes blisters and we had no car so walked everywhere.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A darning egg...have one...


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Sock darner


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting...I have my Mum's darning mushrooms but never had a darning egg. (They're actually rather beautiful


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Me...if I've gone to the bother of knitting them, I'm going to darn them to make them last longer......I knit socks for men!


Neecie said:


> It's for darning socks. If inserted, the hole can be mended more easily. Who darns socks now?????


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

Darning egg. I have a collection of various shapes, about 100 now.
I darn my hand knitted socks only.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

deshka said:


> I have my late mother in laws sock darning egg, but i darn socks in a different way. I look at them coming out of the dryer and if they are worn out I say, OH, darn, then throw it away.


You are so funny!! But you have the best and most efficient way of darning socks and I am going to use it. LOL


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, I remember using one when I was younger, darning socks.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Its an exact duplicate of my darning egg so that's what it must be!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Sock darning egg and I still have and use one. Old habits are hard to change.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Sock darner


----------



## mbergis (Apr 11, 2011)

I was darning my socks when my grown son walked into the house started to chat away about his latest mechanical accomplishment...he got the funniest look on his face as I eased the light bulb out of my sock....asking me what exactly was I doing with a light bulb in the sock....I replied darning my sock...he asked me what darning meant...couldn't fathom he had never heard of darning...I confess I darn my socks....if they are hand knitted for sure!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sandj said:


> Only thing that comes to mind is that you shake it and it makes music. Any ideas? ????


Great tool for darning socks forget the name though.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes it is a darning egg, coming from a 88 yr old senior.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

it's a darning egg
Tonda USA


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

jberg said:


> Sock darner called a darning egg. I have a very old one just like it. Mama would put in our socks to darn the holes we put in them. Who does that nowadays? (I sometimes will do it on my husband's socks.) jberg


I still darn holes in my socks. First because the store bought ones wear out so quickly,now because I know how much work went into my hand knit ones and being unemployed I'm not able to knit up a drawerful of new ones.


----------



## mamalin (Feb 29, 2016)

It's a darning egg. You put it in a sock which has a hole in it and darn the hole to repair it.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> Me...if I've gone to the bother of knitting them, I'm going to darn them to make them last longer......I knit socks for men!


Same. My DD loves my hand-knit socks...and they see plenty of wear.

I use Ann Zilboorg's Free-Sole pattern, so I can re-knit the worn parts on the sole. But I need to duplicate-stitch wear on the heel, and that's where the darning egg is so handy.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Nana Chickens (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a very fancy sock darning egg. I believe it was my maternal grandmother's. It is ebony with a sterling silver handle, that has a fancy cherub pattern.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

With the number of good folks on this site who enjoy creating socks, I would think that the art of darning socks is not yet entirely lost. How many crafters of socks still repair them ? ????


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nana of 6 said:


> With the number of good folks on this site who enjoy creating socks, I would think that the art of darning socks is not yet entirely lost. How many crafters of socks still repair them ? ????


Good point! I need to show this to the people who knit socks!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

deshka said:


> I have my late mother in laws sock darning egg, but i darn socks in a different way. I look at them coming out of the dryer and if they are worn out I say, OH, darn, then throw it away.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## marimont (Aug 11, 2016)

It's for darning socks.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Darning egg. My Mother used one just like that!


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

The bigger end was for darning socks as noted...but the smaller (handle end) was for repairing gloves...either seams or darned.


----------

